

Secret message in source code of Digg - zeynel
http://www.hyperevo.com/new%20site/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1225400358&archive=&start_from=&ucat=5

======
sant0sk1
Nice easter egg!

Title is a bit misleading as I clicked on the article thinking Digg had open-
sourced the site (which would be pretty rad). The source code in question is
the HTML source, not the code that outputs said HTML.

Perhaps it would better read "Secret message in Digg's HTML markup".

~~~
gnaritas
You mean HTML. Saying HTML markup is rather redundant.

~~~
Prrometheus
No, I don't think it is. The noun "L" in HTML is "Language", so "HTML markup"
means that the markup is written in the HyperText Markup Language. Now, "HTML
Language" would be redundant.

~~~
Hexstream
Uh?... Isn't HyperText _Markup_ Language _markup_ redundant?

~~~
Prrometheus
No, you can have markup in plenty of other languages. Thus, the modifier
"HTML" adds information to its subject, the "markup". The subject of the
modifier is also important, as it makes clear that you are talking about some
specific markup written in HTML and not HTML in general.

~~~
Hexstream
You're being silly. I meant that "Secret in Digg's HTML" is better of course,
not "Secret in Digg's markup", which is obviously less precise. But "Secret in
Digg's HTML markup" is blatantly redundant.

edit: Wouldn't you agree that "Digg's HTML" provides exactly as much
information as "Digg's HTML markup"? If so then "markup" is clearly redundant.
You're really missing the point by saying that not all markup is HTML. All
HTML _is_ markup, it's the HyperText _Markup_ Language. Damn.

edit-ps: It's really annoying that I only see my own message when editing, I
should see at least the immediate parent also.

edit2: "HTML" does add information to "markup", but markup doesn't add
information to "HTML". "HTML" is a "strict subset" of "markup".

~~~
Prrometheus
It might not be an elegant choice of words, but it is not redundant in the
same way that "PIN number" is redundant.

~~~
Angostura
It is redundant in _precisely_ the same way.

~~~
Prrometheus
It is different. "PIN Number" repeats the noun twice. "HTML Markup" uses
"markup" twice, but the first instance is a different use than the second
instance. In the first instance, it is used as a descriptor for the language.
In the second instance, it is used to describe the thing that is written in
the language.

Now the question is, can HTML be used in a sentence about something other than
markup, thereby making the use of "markup" in "HTML markup" redundant? I think
it can, because one can discuss HTML in general (the rules, the state of the
latest version, etc) without referring to some specific markup under
discussion.

So, I don't think it is the same kind of thing as "PIN Number" or "HTML
Language".

~~~
Angostura
In the latter instance, the term you are looking for is not 'Markup' it is
'source' or 'text'.

------
adrianwaj
It's called a geekstain to me, and I '2.01355321270u 137.03599911
6.6742x10-11m3kg-1s-2 6.6742x10-11m3kg-1s-2' it.

The Google logo is also partly one:
[http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_explanation_for_the_Go...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_explanation_for_the_Google_logo_colors)

~~~
kirse
Article on Wired -- "How Google Got It's Logo":
[http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/multimedia/2008/02/gal...](http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/multimedia/2008/02/gallery_google_logos)

~~~
adrianwaj
"There were a lot of different color iterations," Kedar says. "We ended up
with the primary colors, but instead of having the pattern go in order, we put
a secondary color on the L, which brought back the idea that Google doesn't
follow the rules."

Nice commenting system on Wired: threaded, voting and cut short for quick
expansion - needed at TechCrunch.

\-- Anyhow, I ad-block all logos that I would otherwise regularly see.

------
ojbyrne
It's been there since early 2006, and was "discovered" once before.

------
hs
how much does it cost digg in bandwith dollar?

~~~
alex_c
OK, I'll bite.

The message itself is 106 bytes.

Digg gets ~70 million US visits per month (Compete), with 50% traffic from the
US (Alexa), and average ~5 page views per user (Compete & Alexa). So let's say
700 million page views a month.

700,000,000 * 106 = 74,200,000,000 bytes/month ~= 70 gigabytes/month.

Slicehost charges $20 for 100 gigabytes/month. I'm assuming Digg pays for
unmetered bandwidth, which should come out to a lot less.

So, I guess the answer is - not much.

~~~
ojbyrne
You left out the fact that use gzip to compress their pages. So the real
answer is - even less.

~~~
maximilian
How does that work? Is the page sent gzipped and my computer un-gzips it? (and
what specifically does that..do browsers do that?)

~~~
ojbyrne
Yep. The browser sends an "Accept-Encoding" header as part of its request
(with a list of what it supports). And the server can respond back with one of
the encodings listed. Most modern browser support compression I believe.

~~~
maximilian
Thats pretty kickin. If I made websites for a living I would look into that
further.

~~~
kirubakaran
gzipping saves bandwidth at the cost of cpu cycles. So it may or may not be a
good idea, depending on what you are trying to save.

------
charlesju
lol wow, we're such nerds. I love it.

------
pkrumins
hard to call HTML the "source code" :)

------
jyothi
brilliant. Hats off to philovivero.

